# Caffeine and Clenbuterol stack?



## sef coleman

Hey guys, what sort of fat loss benefits would be experienced through stacking caffeine with clen rather than just running clen alone? also, what side effects could be experienced running both at the same time and what dosage cycle would be most effective? also, what are the risks of heart problems? or sleeplessness? and what time is best to take?

thankyou.


----------



## sef coleman

Bump, please guys! anyone?


----------



## G-IronMike-B

Don't run them together. Best way to run Clen and say an ECA or another Fat burner is two weeks on Clen then weeks off take your caffeine for those weeks then repeat.This is done because Clen tends to stop working quite quickly because your receptor sites get used to it. Running it this way will help prevent this.....


----------



## S_Soldier

I've never really had issues will caffeine and clen together. ECA and clen, well that's another issue altogether and something that I wouldn't fancy trying and would agree, best to save for your two weeks off. Just stack a load of taurine in with the clen and you'll be fine.


----------



## fullyloaded

I've had pure ephedrine and clen together, I was fine on it, the only side effects I had was at the beginning with cramps.


----------



## sef coleman

useful info, thankyou, when's best to take clen? before or after morning fasted cardio?


----------



## Space.Docker

Split between morning and afternoon. Dont take a night or you wont sleep well


----------



## sef coleman

i heard take all in the morning? :S


----------



## fullyloaded

I started on one in morning one before training on an evening, then went to 3 one morn one dinner one before training. Week 3 I started on 2 ephedrine in morn, 2 clen at dinner, 2 before training, continued this into week for. Had some sleepless nights though.


----------



## frenchfrogs

sef coleman said:


> Hey guys, what sort of fat loss benefits would be experienced through stacking caffeine with clen rather than just running clen alone? also, what side effects could be experienced running both at the same time and what dosage cycle would be most effective? also, what are the risks of heart problems? or sleeplessness? and what time is best to take?
> 
> thankyou.


 hey bro why stak clen and cafeine methylxantine (cafeine) is great with HCL ansd aspirine work great but add clen and cafeine ok is the dosage is very slow but if you use more than 12 micro gram of clen not nessesary to put cafeine to, or just in your morning beverage


----------



## TheBlondMyth

clen has a long half life i think its 36 hours. So it's all good to take the full dose in the morning but it all depends. Would be a good idea to split to 2 doses tho. I find clen much better than EC. reason being on EC i felt like crap! My workout would be intense for about 2 exercises then i would feel dead ( yes intaking adequate carbs too ) now on clen I feel 1000x better.

I don't take caffein with the clen, just clen on its own with a good diet and results are awesome!


----------



## sef coleman

Thanks for the reply, i started my clen cycle this morning with 40mcg, been shaking slightly, but nothing harsh  had loads of energy and felt good, upping the dose to 80mcg tommorow morning, do you know how long the shaking lasts for? as in does it last just for the day or do you shake even if you don't take it that day? it's just i have an exam on monday and don't want to be shaking through it haha!


----------



## Smeagol

What's your diet like?


----------



## sef coleman

100% clean keto diet. fasted cardio EVERY morning 45 mins


----------



## TheBlondMyth

sef coleman said:


> 100% clean keto diet. fasted cardio EVERY morning 45 mins


I am not a fan of fasted cardio myself. Read many studies regarding it causes up to 2 TIMES amount of muscle catabolism than if you ate before it. but there are studies in favour of fasted cardio.


----------



## sef coleman

it's very slow cardio, 133 bpm fast walking pace, my main aim is to shed fat as im at something like 31% :/ but before keto a few weeks back i was 38% what sort of diet does clen work best on?


----------



## hoolah

i would like someone to shed some light on this for me aswell


----------



## ausbuilt

whether you take clen+t3 or Ephedrine/caffeine/asprin stack- they work on increasing your metabolism. It doesn't matter which diet you're on.

They raise your metabolism 3-5%. If you are on a 10% calorie deficit, and a further 10% via cardio... the stimulants will help you raise the metabolism a little more.

If you have no calorie deficit, they will not help that much..


----------



## cas

is clen a stimutant? i ask because since my old heart problem (dont have it any more) i don't like to have anything that will increase my heart rate un naturally like caffine does...

i have some and i am in two minds wether to use it or not


----------



## cas

oh no point answering, looks like i wont be using it...i hate my heart rate being higher than it should be


----------



## ausbuilt

cas said:


> is clen a stimutant? i ask because since my old heart problem (dont have it any more) i don't like to have anything that will increase my heart rate un naturally like caffine does...
> 
> i have some and i am in two minds wether to use it or not





cas said:


> oh no point answering, looks like i wont be using it...i hate my heart rate being higher than it should be


if you want to increase your metabolism over 30% (using 200mg) then take DNP- it has NO effect on HR, it is NOT a stimulant (actually you will be quite tired on it!)


----------



## JANIKvonD

ausbuilt said:


> if you want to increase your metabolism over 30% (using 200mg) then take DNP- it has NO effect on HR, it is NOT a stimulant (actually you will be quite tired on it!)


strangly enough i poped into this post to ask u about dnp lol, 200mg for 3-4weeks vs 600mg for 10days?


----------



## adlewar

its just a shame that long term use of clen kills heart cells???

:whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD

ausbuilt said:


> if you want to increase your metabolism over 30% (using 200mg) then take DNP- it has NO effect on HR, it is NOT a stimulant (actually you will be quite tired on it!)


sry i maybe shoulda explained abit more...what whould u think about sm1 at 30% bf 25yo using dnp?


----------



## cas

Dnp? Looks like I need to do more research lol

Another thing I was worried about using clen is I am a sweaty person anyway and I am always hot, so I am a bit worried about over heating, does Dnp raise your core temp?


----------



## cas

Haha all this fat loss stuff seems rather dangerous, would it not be safer to use steroids while cutting calories?


----------



## adlewar

cas said:


> Haha all this fat loss stuff seems rather dangerous, would it not be safer to use steroids while cutting calories?


i would mate, low dose test, t3 and eca on cardio days only..............yea baby....


----------



## JANIKvonD

cas said:


> does Dnp raise your core temp?


ohhhh yesss *churchil dog voice*


----------



## mal

does it heat up your brain.


----------



## ausbuilt

JANIKvonD said:


> strangly enough i poped into this post to ask u about dnp lol, 200mg for 3-4weeks vs 600mg for 10days?


Don't believe the hype on the USA boards... i don't know what it is with americans, but the exaggeration is PHENOMENAL!! My 87 yo Gran managed (comfortably) 200mg/day for 6 weeks- and was ecstatic with her fat loss.

200mg is good to start for the first week, however, you should then move to 300mg for the 2nd and then 400mg for the remaining 4 weeks- do 6 weeks like this. The trick is (learnt on my 3rd cycle now), take it all an hour before bed. Yes you will be sweaty while you sleep, but you will function better in the day, and not be sweatier; best use if you work.. have a week of to see what your results are when you drop the water. Then repeat for another 6weeks. Keep doing this until you reach your goal.

THE MOST IMPORTANT FACTOR- LOW CARB DIET.. my first 2 cycles, my results where NO WHERE near what I expected as I followed the USA boards, and made my cals 50% carbs, and ate fruit all the time (yes it did make me feel normal when i did this initially, then super hot...)

All the extra carbs do is make you hotter, but do no increase the fat loss.. my BEST results are now after 3 weeks on my 3rd cycle, following this diet:

http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/articles-forum/1157-dieting-getting-ready-competition.html

Its important to take T3, 2days on 2days off, while on DNP- makes the results better too..



adlewar said:


> its just a shame that long term use of clen kills heart cells???
> 
> :whistling:


actually no... various surgeons are no using it post heart surgery to build up the heart muscle..



cas said:


> Dnp? Looks like I need to do more research lol
> 
> Another thing I was worried about using clen is I am a sweaty person anyway and I am always hot, so I am a bit worried about over heating, does Dnp raise your core temp?


if you follow a low carb diet (see link above) then DNP barely raises your core temp; obviously it does a bit otherwise you don't get any fat loss... its very manageable and VERY effective on a low carb diet.



cas said:


> Haha all this fat loss stuff seems rather dangerous, would it not be safer to use steroids while cutting calories?


if you don't diet with AAS, you will lose fat first- FACT.. i've posted about this many times before outlining the mechanism that explains this. The ONLY way to cut and maintain muscle is take AAS- but they don't make you leaner, only retain muscle. Fat burners/metabolism accelerators speed up the fat loss while the AAS keep muscle.. you need both..


----------



## JANIKvonD

ausbuilt said:


> Don't believe the hype on the USA boards... i don't know what it is with americans, but the exaggeration is PHENOMENAL!! My 87 yo Gran managed (comfortably) 200mg/day for 6 weeks- and was ecstatic with her fat loss.
> 
> 200mg is good to start for the first week, however, you should then move to 300mg for the 2nd and then 400mg for the remaining 4 weeks- do 6 weeks like this. The trick is (learnt on my 3rd cycle now), take it all an hour before bed. Yes you will be sweaty while you sleep, but you will function better in the day, and not be sweatier; best use if you work.. have a week of to see what your results are when you drop the water. Then repeat for another 6weeks. Keep doing this until you reach your goal.
> 
> THE MOST IMPORTANT FACTOR- LOW CARB DIET.. my first 2 cycles, my results where NO WHERE near what I expected as I followed the USA boards, and made my cals 50% carbs, and ate fruit all the time (yes it did make me feel normal when i did this initially, then super hot...)
> 
> All the extra carbs do is make you hotter, but do no increase the fat loss.. my BEST results are now after 3 weeks on my 3rd cycle, following this diet:
> 
> http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/articles-forum/1157-dieting-getting-ready-competition.html
> 
> Its important to take T3, 2days on 2days off, while on DNP- makes the results better too..
> 
> actually no... various surgeons are no using it post heart surgery to build up the heart muscle..
> 
> if you follow a low carb diet (see link above) then DNP barely raises your core temp; obviously it does a bit otherwise you don't get any fat loss... its very manageable and VERY effective on a low carb diet.
> 
> if you don't diet with AAS, you will lose fat first- FACT.. i've posted about this many times before outlining the mechanism that explains this. The ONLY way to cut and maintain muscle is take AAS- but they don't make you leaner, only retain muscle. Fat burners/metabolism accelerators speed up the fat loss while the AAS keep muscle.. you need both..


thanks for the info man! low dose t3 do it?...say 40mcg


----------



## ausbuilt

JANIKvonD said:


> thanks for the info man! low dose t3 do it?...say 40mcg


yes, 40 (2x20) or 50 (2x25) depends on which tabs you get, is fine. 2 days on, 2days off through your AAS or DNP cycle.

For DNP, the only supps you need: vit C, ALA, Vit E and taurine (for cramps, but actually the cramps aren't as bad as I get on clen!)


----------



## adlewar

damm wish i'd not read this...

t3, 2 days on 2 off, i was always advised to run it straight thru, taper up but not down??

clen, read many studies about it killing heart cells, the main reason i binned my stash,

ausbuilt your making my life hell...lol


----------



## ausbuilt

adlewar said:


> damm wish i'd not read this...
> 
> t3, 2 days on 2 off, i was always advised to run it straight thru, taper up but not down??
> 
> clen, read many studies about it killing heart cells, the main reason i binned my stash,
> 
> ausbuilt your making my life hell...lol


regarding the clen being good for the heart muscle:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/143170-cortisol-management-2.html#post2381391

see the link in post 19 by Mars1960.

As for the T3 being 2 on/2 off. The effect is not quite as strong as running it every day.... BUT.... its effective, AND it causes no downregulation of your own T3, and so you have no rebound to worry about...


----------



## JANIKvonD

ausbuilt said:


> yes, 40 (2x20) or 50 (2x25) depends on which tabs you get, is fine. 2 days on, 2days off through your AAS or DNP cycle.
> 
> For DNP, the only supps you need: vit C, ALA, Vit E and taurine (for cramps, but actually the cramps aren't as bad as I get on clen!)


Liothyronine sodium 20mcg is what i usually get. but ill let them them sorce there own. thanks again


----------

